# השיג יד



## MiamianIsraeli

איך מתרגמים

?יצירת תמחיל שימישים במרכז העיר שיכלול דיור *בהישג יד*

תודה רבה​


----------



## jupiter13

בהישג יד = very approachable


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

Would "highly accessible" also work?


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

After discussing it, affordable housing seems more appropriate.


----------



## cfu507

miamianisraeli said:


> איך מתרגמים​
> 
> 
> ?יצירת תמחיל שימישים במרכז העיר שיכלול דיור *בהישג יד*​
> 
> תודה רבה​


 

אם יורשה לי: מה זה תמחיל שימישים?​


----------



## amikama

cfu507 said:


> אם יורשה לי: מה זה תמחיל שימישים?​



הוא כנראה התכוון *תמהיל שימושים*. (נשמע די פלצני, לא?)


----------



## cfu507

למען האמת, אני עדיין לא יודע מה זה אומר. נדמה לי שתמהיל קשור למנהל עסקים, אבל לא בטוחה. תודה בכל אופן


----------



## amikama

cfu507 said:


> למען האמת, אני עדיין לא יודע מה זה אומר. נדמה לי שתמהיל קשור למנהל עסקים, אבל לא בטוחה. תודה בכל אופן


 
גם לי אין צל צלו של מושג... נו, הרי כתבתי שזה ביטוי פלצני - נשמע מתוחכם משהו אבל בעצם לא אומר הרבה 

​


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

אני מצטאר. אני חושב שטעיתי כמה פעמים בגלל כמות ומיהור. שמתי 13 ט'רדים בפעם אחת.


----------



## cfu507

Hi again, I just want to learn....

_affordable housing_ means that the costs are affordable. Is that what you meant? In Hebrew _בהישג יד_ means close to someone, reachable. It doesn't mean the same (I think).


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

There's no such thing as "approachable housing." Accessible housing is possible but it would have to be qualified in some way as in "handicapped-accessible housing" or "housing that is easily accessible from the city center." In this case, it's not qualified that way. My co-worker had no doubt that it should be "affordable," which is a common usage of the word in the US.


----------



## amikama

cfu507 said:


> Hi again, I just want to learn....
> 
> _affordable housing_ means that the costs are affordable. Is that what you meant? In Hebrew _בהישג יד_ means close to someone, reachable. It doesn't mean the same (I think).


I think that in this context the expression בהישג יד is used _metaphorically_: the house is "close" to you not physically but, say, economically. It is so cheap that all you need is stretch your arm and grab it


----------



## cfu507

amikama said:


> I think that in this context the expression בהישג יד is used _metaphorically_: the house is "close" to you not physically but, say, economically. It is so cheap that all you need is stretch your arm and grab it


 
Thanks


----------

